# DOND Tens/teens/twenties rear rack



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

Up for bidding is a very nice rear rack for any size bike, but I believe primarily a 28”. Great condition, straight as an arrow. Buyer pays shipping. See pics. 
Thanks, Dane


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 25, 2022)

Still available!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 31, 2022)

Bumpity. Someone wants this thing I know…


----------

